# Hose length between cyclone separator and waste bin



## staticrider (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a Jet 1100 and have purchased a cyclone separator with 6" port on the bottom. I wish to install a flex hose between it and a trash can. Is there a max length this hose can be. 
Thanks in advance.
:thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

No, but as short as possible.


----------



## staticrider (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Hwebb99. 
I will build a stand for collection canister to sit on and reduce the hose length. Also does the hose have to be centered in the top of the lid or can it be offset without hindering the cyclone effect???


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

staticrider said:


> Also does the hose have to be centered in the top of the lid or can it be offset without hindering the cyclone effect???


 I don't understand the question.


----------



## staticrider (Jan 19, 2011)

If I don't center the hose on my collector can lid and offset it to the side a few inches will the cyclone still work??? Or does it need to be in the center of the lid for proper effect???
:confused1:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If it is a true cyclone separator like pictured below it should be ok. The barrels only job is to catch the filtered chips. All the separation happens inside the cyclone. It is very important that the barrel is 100% air tight.


----------



## staticrider (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks So Much. That will allow me to get a larger barrel.
:yes:
Should be done in a week so and will post pictures. 
Static


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

A 3 or 4 foot hose won't hurt anything. I thought you meant like 10 plus feet long.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would recommend this barrel. I have the smaller 14 gallon version for my shop vac dust deputy, and it works great.


----------



## staticrider (Jan 19, 2011)

It's ordered Hwebb. The total with free freight with tax was $48.86. It should arrive about next Wednesday. That's the cost of a used steal drum with a removable top here in Spokane and it will be easier to handle and empty. 
Thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Yours may not be this large but I've always mounted the collector off the floor and the barrel is directly under the separator. 

Al


----------



## staticrider (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I got impatient and couldn't wait until next week for my barrel to arrive. I found one out in the back 40 and cut a hole in it's top and mounted as needed. I know it don't have a removable top but it is testing the non-centered hole operation. (which does work fine) When my barrel does arrive I will put it on some blocks or a small stand to raise it closer to the vortex. I started with some schedule 40 PVC electrical conduit. But for grounding reasons I elected to get 26 gauge ducting from the local distributor which in the end cost less then the area box stores who only had the 30 gauge. The sweeps were not as wide as I wanted so in a couple of places I used 2 at 45 deg. to keep air speed up. The screws on my blast gates were keeping them open slightly so I rotated them 180 deg. I went with the caulking type of duct sealant as I didn't want to have 3/4 of a gallon of the brush on type left over. It was messy but needed. I hooked up my old trash can separator between the plane and vortex. The majority of chips get caught in the can and a few get to the barrel under the vortex. As of this time no dust is getting to the plastic Jet bag on the DC. That most likely will change in the future. I would rather empty a can than one of those bags. All in all the setup is working GREAT for my application. Now I can get back to making projects in a more dust free environment. 
Thanks Guys for your help. 
Static 
:thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What kind of cyclone did you get? Emptying those bags are a real PITA.


----------



## staticrider (Jan 19, 2011)

I got the cyclone from Gary at eastcargoga on flea bay for $250 (with freight). I got the Jet 1100 from CPO tools on sale with free freight and no tax. My total without ducting was $775. Gary is a retired Jet Rep and knew quit a bit, also was quit helpful. However he didn't know how long the hose between the cyclone and the drum should be. If I were to do it again I would get a Grizzly unit with HEPA filters for a few $ more. That way I would not have to fab the hose mounts between the cyclone and the drum or mount to the wall. But that difference is the same as a large good quality chop saw. The bottom line is it works great and I am happy.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thankyou for posting and thanks for the pics..........

Rhetorical response....

I have a one G "tub" of duct seal from 5 or so years ago that is still in perfect condition.

I have tubes of caulking from a month ago that are useless.Well,unless you cut them open and then use a stick...duh.

Carry on.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Static:

Nice setup! The Jet DC-1100 is a nice unit. I purchased mine in 2010. It has seen a few improvement modifications since then. I finally have it working very well. You jumped right to a great solution. It took me about three (3) years through experimentation and modifications to get where you are.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> Emptying those bags are a real PITA.


Really? What are referring to? Are you having trouble removing the snap-in band? If it is the snap-in band, then a simple trick I use is to squeeze the opposite sides of the band into a figure 8. This closes the bag top and allows the bag to be pulled down and out for dumping.

When I put the bag back in, I just reverse the process. Pull the bag up through the snap-in band about 4 inches. Fold the top of the bag over the snap-in band and squeeze the bag and the band into a figure 8. Place one end of the figure 8 and bag top on the inside of the rim where you pulled it from. Place the other end along the inside of the rim also. Slowly release the figure 8 into a circle, making sure the band is properly seated in the rim and the bag top is showing all the way around the rim.

Eric


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Really? What are referring to? Are you having trouble removing the snap-in band? If it is the snap-in band, then a simple trick I use is to squeeze the opposite sides of the band into a figure 8. This closes the bag top and allows the bag to be pulled down and out for dumping. When I put the bag back in, I just reverse the process. Pull the bag up through the snap-in band about 4 inches. Fold the top of the bag over the snap-in band and squeeze the bag and the band into a figure 8. Place one end of the figure 8 and bag top on the inside of the rim where you pulled it from. Place the other end along the inside of the rim also. Slowly release the figure 8 into a circle, making sure the band is properly seated in the rim and the bag top is showing all the way around the rim. Eric


 The whole process is just a PITA. If you accidentally overfill the bag it is even worse.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> The whole process is just a PITA. If you accidentally overfill the bag it is even worse.


Oh yea! Overfilling is definitely a PITA!


----------

